# Ben Simmons Getting Crucified



## cgrhoops (Jun 23, 2021)

It’s not all of Ben Simmons fault in which he took accountability for when the Philadelphia 76ers were eliminated. Other role players underperformed such as Shake Milton, Tobias Harris, and personnel.


----------

